

Ask HN: How can I get started with FPGA? - cesarbs

Are the affordable starter kits out there? What does the HN community recommend?<p>I did a little FPGA work as part of a course in college, but only used the simulators and never got to see my stuff running on an actual chip. I&#x27;d like to dive a little more on it.
======
cnvogel
Before deciding on a particular evaluation board, check how far they are
supported by the "free" (as in beer) synthesis tools. The high-end chips are
almost always excluded, but sometimes random low-end or retired parts, too!
Also: Advanced features (support for high-speed serial (SATA/PCIe), embedded
CPUs or advanced embedded logic-analyzer) are often subscription only. If in
doubt, download and install the tool (several GB) and try to make a dummy
project.

Don't start with a complicated board (including DDR-RAM, digital video out,
high-speed ADCs, ...) for a few 100$ but try a very simple one first for <$50
off eBay. Your first projects will be very simple. (Mine were and still are.)

Try to learn the command-line tools as early as possible, so that your VHDL
(or Verilog) sources are well structured in a source-control repository -- and
builds are reproducibly created by make or maybe some build shell-scripts. The
integrated development tools (with graphical configuration wizards for
everything) are great for exploration, but a nightmare for proper
configuration management, they produce _way_ too much undecipherable junk.

------
jecel
There are many options. Some of the cheaper ones have little or nor external
memory, which might be an issue for some projects even though the internal
memories in modern FPGAs are getting reasonably large. Some interesting
vendors:

[http://www.xess.com/](http://www.xess.com/)
[http://papilio.cc/](http://papilio.cc/)
[http://www.terasic.com.tw/en/](http://www.terasic.com.tw/en/)

------
rthomas6
I recommend Digilent for cheap boards. Much cheaper than dev boards directly
from Altera or Xilinx.

[http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Catalog.cfm?NavPath=2,40...](http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Catalog.cfm?NavPath=2,400&Cat=10&FPGA)

------
read
From 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7902219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7902219)

(I didn't try it.)

